# MF245 Lift/steering out



## jwdenney (Aug 15, 2009)

I've worked on automobiles before, but will need some help with my latest project. My MF 245 power lift has stopped responding, as has the power steering. The tractor has always leaked hydraulic fluid, and the last time my uncle used it he put in fluid that had some water mixed in. Could it be I just need to drain it?

I was mowing and noticed that the lift would leak off - I was having to adjust it quite often. Finally it leaked off one time and when I set it down to adjust back up it wouldn't come back up. After fiddling with it (and disengaging and re-engaging the PTO a time or two) it finally lifted back up. This happened again 20 minutes later and I couldn't ever get it to pick back up.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Both the steering and lift going out does not sound like a very like coincidence. I am thinking the hydraulic pump is bad or the filter/suction screen is clogged. 

Have you put a pressure gauge on the sytem yet? When was the last time the transmission oil and filter was changed?


----------



## jwdenney (Aug 15, 2009)

Knowing my uncle neither of those has been done. What steps do I take to service the transmission and filter? What about the filter/suction screen if it is clogged?


----------



## jwdenney (Aug 15, 2009)

The tractor has not been run in a year so yesterday I went over to give it a try. After revving it up the power lift worked. 

Knowing the fluid was contaminated with water etc I drained it and flushed with new fluid until it was clean and then filled completely with new fluid. The power lift seems to be working as it was before (up and down is fine, but fine tuning/adjusting isn't very good). 

Also, the power steering is still completely out. I got a diagram from the MF place showing the screen on the pump - I'm guessing it's a pretty good job to get to (where do I start?). 

I do not see an external filter for the hydraulic system - I do see a filter that appears to be for the engine oil.

I mis-spoke about the model - this is a Massey Ferguson 235 (not a 245).

Long story short:

1) Power steering not working at all

2) Power lift does not fine tune adjust very well

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

